# (NE) HRCH Lincoln Creek's Marking Maverick SH (Chocolate Stud)



## Riley Sandall (Nov 4, 2014)

Available for stud is HRCH Lincoln Creek's Marking Maverick SH (Maverick). He is a chocolate stud, trained and tested by Riley Sandall. He has his clearances and is very well tempered. He trains and tests in the spring and summer, then hunts pheasants, quail, ducks, and geese all fall and winter. He is a great marker, and will run any blind presented to him. He makes for a great dog in the hunt test game, and an even better hunting companion. Below is his information:

Registered: HRCH Lincoln Creek's Marking Maverick SH
Call Name: Maverick
Owner: Riley Sandall
Location: Lincoln, NE
Breed: Chocolate Labrador Retriever
D.O.B.: May 4th, 2011
Weight: 75 lbs
AKC #: SR67661903
UKC #: R228-296
OFA HIP #: LR-203409G24M-PI
CERF#: LR-EYE1378/24M-VPI
CNM Clear
EIC Clear
Stud Fee: $500 for Side by Side AI, Fresh Chilled Semen, and Frozen Semen

You can read more about Maverick by visiting http://www.drakecreekkennels.com/maverick.html. Or you can email Riley directly at [email protected].


----------

